# Mother of Babylon / John of Cast / Chapter & Verse Unkown.



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

*Revelations.22*
[1] And he shewed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding out of the throne of God and of the Lamb.
[2] In the midst of the street of it, and on either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare twelve manner of fruits, and yielded her fruit every month: and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations.
[3] And there shall be no more curse: but the throne of God and of the Lamb shall be in it; and his servants shall serve him:
[4] And they shall see his face; and his name shall be in their foreheads.
[5] And there shall be no night there; and they need no candle, neither light of the sun; for the Lord God giveth them light: and they shall reign for ever and ever.
[6] And he said unto me, These sayings are faithful and true: and the Lord God of the holy prophets sent his angel to shew unto his servants the things which must shortly be done.
[7] Behold, I come quickly: blessed is he that keepeth the sayings of the prophecy of this book.
[8] And I John saw these things, and heard them. And when I had heard and seen, I fell down to worship before the feet of the angel which shewed me these things.
[9] Then saith he unto me, See thou do it not: for I am thy fellowservant, and of thy brethren the prophets, and of them which keep the sayings of this book: worship God.
[10] And he saith unto me, Seal not the sayings of the prophecy of this book: for the time is at hand.
[11] He that is unjust, let him be unjust still: and he which is filthy, let him be filthy still: and he that is righteous, let him be righteous still: and he that is holy, let him be holy still.
[12] And, behold, I come quickly; and my reward is with me, to give every man according as his work shall be.
[13] I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.
[14] Blessed are they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.
[15] For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and *****mongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie.
[16] I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star.
[17] And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.
[18] For I testify unto every man that heareth the words of the prophecy of this book, If any man shall add unto these things, God shall add unto him the plagues that are written in this book:
[19] And if any man shall take away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part out of the book of life, and out of the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book.
[20] He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

nurse he's out of bed again!!!

in the words of the man who put an advert on the side of the clapham omnibus 
'There’s probably no God. Now stop worrying and enjoy your life.' or even better let us enjoy ours


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Out of the gloom a voice said unto me ,
smile and be happy , things could be worse
so I smiled and was happy
and behold , things did get worse.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

*Nurse!*

''nurse he's out of bed again!!!''
Spotted joebuckhams observation this morning and been laughing ever since.(Jester)


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

John Dryden said:


> ''nurse he's out of bed again!!!''
> Spotted joebuckhams observation this morning and been laughing ever since.(Jester)


I must admit I rather liked it myself, but the one that followed was even better - or as good as - I Thought. (*))


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice one 80..you are a star..keep smiling.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning old man80.yesterday.17.45.re:mother of babylon,a very poetic statement.a pleasant read on a sunday morning.as john dryden said in his message.nice one.keep smiling.have a good day.ben27


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Poetic it is not,just a list..however did I tell you about the time when lists were important as you know ben.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

John Dryden said:


> Poetic it is not,just a list..however did I tell you about the time when lists were important as you know ben.


Unpleasant, too, if you were on somebodies s**t list.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day john dryden.today 11:01 in answer,to your message.quote:did i tell you about the time when lists were inportant as you know ben? i dont recall you telling me. please enlighten! if i could join this message with samsette.11:21 today,quote:unpleasant,too,if you were on somebodies s****t list.again i am not clear on your message.have i missed something?good day ben27


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

ben27 said:


> if i could join this message with samsette.11:21 today,quote:unpleasant,too,if you were on somebodies s****t list.again i am not clear on your message.have i missed something?good day ben27


To be in someone's bad books is an older way of putting it, when you have fallen from favour, or simply pi88ed off your boss. You will then find yourself on his s88t list.

You can always tell, by the crummy jobs he'll give you.


----------

